# Self made Table saw



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,

wanted to show you my new project... a self made table saw. Long time ago i bought a very cheap table saw -> total crap.
Now I´m trying to do a basic table saw by myself. There are many other things to do in future (Fence, Sled, ...), but that´s what i´ve done today so far:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img0347lu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/img0350br.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img0351dz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/img0352nt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img0354e.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/img0355ze.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/img0358re.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/232/img0360cw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/img0362d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img0365jo.jpg/


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Update:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool man, very ambitious! What's your plan for the fence?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ya it does look great


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot.

Next step will be the Mitre Slots with Aluminium inlay. The main reason I´m building this saw is to cut accurate and repeatable smaller wood via a crosscut sled. So the Fence will be number two on my to do list. I´m planning to use something like this as a fence:

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-j417Rbbbipw/SfdvAvA8mII/AAAAAAAACjs/SGqaRq-9lkA/s640/P1120038.JPG

But cant´t find any retailer in Germany who distributes these Aluminium U-Profiles with this sled-inlay...:furious: This would be perfect to me.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Robbie01011987 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Next step will be the Mitre Slots with Aluminium inlay. The main reason I´m building this saw is to cut accurate and repeatable smaller wood via a crosscut sled. So the Fence will be number two on my to do list. I´m planning to use something like this as a fence:
> 
> ...


What kind of fence is that? Not sure I have seen one before.
Johnny


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Take a look at this:

http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Robbie01011987 said:


> Take a look at this:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740


 
Ooops, I have seen that before. I have seen that design on lumberjocks. Good luck on your completion of the saw. Will be following your thread.

Johnny


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice job on the saw, far nicer than some others I have seen. It looks like it should do very, very well!

As for the aluminum extrusion, 80/20 is one company that makes it, and they are one of the largest manufacturers and produce a lot more options, profiles and accessories than most as well. They have distributors everywhere, though I'm not sure about Germany? I'm almost positive they have distributors in the UK, Australia, and New Zealand, so that may or may not help you.

You may be able to contact them here in the states and see if they can ship it to you? Definitely worth a shot!

There are also several people selling the stuff on Ebay, might be worth a look there as well.

If you want to contact 80/20, here is a link to their site: www.8020.net

Their phone number is 260-248-8030

And here are their contact addresses: 
General Information: [email protected]
Sales: [email protected]
Customer Support: [email protected]
Webmaster: [email protected]

Wayne


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very, very cool. My only concern is climate control. Are you keeping it in a pretty stable environment? Are you worried that expansion and contraction will throw off the accuracy.
--Matt


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

@Visions: Thanks alot for the information!

@Haugerm: Yes, you´re right. That´s also a big point I´m worrying about...I HOPE that accuracy stays the same, because I only used waterproofed and cross-inlaid plywood (hope that´s the right word in english?!). I´m working in my garage with climate so the temperature should stay the same level.

Next thing I´ll do:
Installing the Mitre Slots and setup accuracy. A crosscut-sled is also planned.


----------



## Daniel23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job, you are the boss. Very creative I like it. How long did it take to accomplish that master piece? I am sure you took you some great deal of your time and energy.


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

It´s not really a masterpiece...not yet:laughing:

It tooked me 2 days with a friend and a lot of brainstorming.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

As for the accuracy and drift issues due to climate change/shrinking and swelling, I doubt it will be of any real concern. As long as you used a quality plywood and have finished both sides, and make sure that if you apply a laminate or other covering to one side, that you do the same to the other, you will be fine.

However, when you laminate and don't make sure you add the same amount of wood/substrate to both sides of the core, you increase the chances of warping by a large margin.

Basically, you need to make sure you keep an odd number of layers and the same number of glue-lines and thickness of material on both sides of the core. That way one side doesn't "pull" on the core more than the other.

If you look at Matthias Wandell's site, www.woodgears.ca, you can see several of his projects, as well as reader's projects, that he has successfully made from ply and solid wood, and they are super nice machines. I suggest checking out his Pantorouter, home-made band-saw, home-made 12" jointer, horizontal boring machine, and all the rest as well! Good stuff and well made by a very smart engineer!

Wayne


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very impressive so far! I can't wait to see it done and hear how well it works for you.


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

small update:


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

